# PET Scan modifiers PI and PS



## care310 (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a time limit imposed by CMS for using Modifiers PI and PS with PET Scans? For example, if a patient has their initial PET today, is there a time limit for when we can bill a restaging PET for the same dx? Thanks!


----------

